# Looking for east coast equipment sales



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

I am from Maine. I need to upgrade my press and drying equipment etc. I want to put my hands on what I am buying. Can anyone recommend a good store somewhere in new england area? I know I must travel several hours because there isn't anything in this area. Thanks


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Supplies Unlimited is in Wakefield, MA. I bought my Graphtec cutter and George Knight DK-20 from them. They also have a good supply of sign and shirt vinyl.


----------



## krokker (Mar 15, 2007)

Twanabee said:


> Supplies Unlimited is in Wakefield, MA. I bought my Graphtec cutter and George Knight DK-20 from them. They also have a good supply of sign and shirt vinyl.


I assume they have all the screening supplies? I could not find an estore for them but got info for emailing questions. Thanks


----------

